# Is my platy pregnant or not?



## cmahan4576 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have had a female platy with no male for about two weeks and than i got a male swordtail and a new female platy she is way bigger than the new one and she chases away the male i am starting to see a dark spot near her tail and i hope she's pregnant i will try to post some pictures of her ASAP. i appreciate


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

She probably is by the information you gave us and yes keep us updated.


----------

